# Norwegian Epic floatout - one seriously UGLY ship



## shamrock

NCL's designers have really lost the plot (IMHO) with this one....

http://malcolmoliver.wordpress.com/category/norwegian-cruise-line/


----------



## Chris Isaac

http://www.***briacruise.co.uk/cruise-news/norwegian-epic-revealed/


----------



## Billieboy

Penthouses on top of penthouses? where's the monkey island gone? this will give the navigators a problem getting hight of eye, they'll probably have to use ex RAF sextants!


----------



## sydney heads

"Ladies and Gentlemen. All please fasten your seatbelts.
We are about to depart our berth, and we may encounter a wave!"


----------



## Robert D

If this goes well then the owners must be blessed in some special way yet unknown to man. Although the Red sea did open itself once so you never know until afterwards Hehe.


----------



## pete

That is the Ugliest *"SHEEP CARRIER"* I have seen yet. I use that term advisedly but as long the owners makes money why should they worry about external cosmetics


----------



## CAPTAIN JEREMY

Billieboy said:


> Penthouses on top of penthouses? where's the monkey island gone? this will give the navigators a problem getting hight of eye, they'll probably have to use ex RAF sextants!


I suspect the first question to be "What is a sextant"?

I have been around the ship while she was in the building dock ..... She is Ugly, with a capital U!!


----------



## Andrew Craig-Bennett

In that trials picture the pivot point in the turn seems well forward.

That would not, other things being equal, fill me with joy.


----------



## S. Toth

its a crying shame that ships are not built like they used to be. with class, elegance. now epic is just the opposite, a floating hotel, ugly as sin. but i guess thats the way they make there money.


----------



## Keltic Star

Absolutely revolting, but if I had the money I would build the same.


----------



## kevin morgan

All i see are hot chicks on the site ? damn my job is getting to me.


----------



## rickles23

Hi,
Well at least it did not cost them much for the design!


Re (I suspect the first question to be "What is a sextant"?)

There was a recent accident which was blamed on a faulty GPS!

Regards


----------



## exsailor

Looks a bit like some of the middle east ferries - old ferries with extra decks stuck on top. History shows how well they fare - eg m.v. 'Al Salam Boccaccio'. With the height above waterline to beam ratio continually increasing, one wonders if the movie Poseidon (Poopside Down) Adventure is nearer reality than fiction.


----------



## S. Toth

I suspect something along the lines will happen in the future as ship designers push the limits however some of these ships look like they would flip just coming out of dock =) I guess this ugly beast is to take the place of the norway?


----------



## sparkie2182

This one is highly rated in Sparkies Ugly Ship contest...............


----------



## meechingman

Not really an _ugly_ ship, surely, but who the heck let the kids loose with the crayons. What? They're 'advertising people'? Yeah, right!


----------



## qm2qe2qv

More and more designs are rare ...
There are no lines and elegant shapes, blocks of flats ... just as is done there.


----------



## Stumps

Like an over-grown ferry - I see nothing in these ships at all


----------



## cos918

who is the first to have one of the hotels roll over in a storm NCl RCI.
If we call this bad now what's it going to be like in 10 years time. Come back QE2 all is forgiven 

John


----------



## S. Toth

Ha, Im sure the big flip is coming, they cant be that stable, they get taller, and yet they get smaller drafts. I wish they would build actual ships instead of floating hotel-amusement parks


----------



## notnila

Frightened the Bejaysus out of me!! And I'm scared of nothing!!!


----------



## JET

For want of a better explanation my theory is that it's actually a result of mistiming in the shipyard's scheduling.

There was a delay in the floating out of the Epic from the dock and fabricated sections of the next ship were ready and scheduled to be transferred to start assembly but nobody told the cranedriver and the riggers about the floatout delay.

The end result was the fabricated sections were landed on top of the Epic and secured in place. With the 'block of flats' style of construction who would question adding that monstrosity on top of a completed ship.

It probably occurred late on a Friday afternoon and the reaction was a 'she'll be right mate, just weld her up and we can all go home for the weekend'. 

Or was it just a cunning plan by NCL to improve cash flow.

Regards John


----------



## CAPTAIN JEREMY

JET said:


> For want of a better explanation my theory is that it's actually a result of mistiming in the shipyard's scheduling.
> 
> There was a delay in the floating out of the Epic from the dock and fabricated sections of the next ship were ready and scheduled to be transferred to start assembly but nobody told the cranedriver and the riggers about the floatout delay.
> 
> The end result was the fabricated sections were landed on top of the Epic and secured in place. With the 'block of flats' style of construction who would question adding that monstrosity on top of a completed ship.
> 
> It probably occurred late on a Friday afternoon and the reaction was a 'she'll be right mate, just weld her up and we can all go home for the weekend'.
> 
> Or was it just a cunning plan by NCL to improve cash flow.
> 
> Regards John


It couldn't have been late on a Friday afternoon, as there is no one left in the yard at that stage of the day!! EU working hours ....


----------



## PhilColebrook

CAPTAIN JEREMY said:


> It couldn't have been late on a Friday afternoon, as there is no one left in the yard at that stage of the day!! EU working hours ....


I would rather have a well-rested welder than some slave of the accountant, as the Norwegian Epic appears to be.


----------



## john g

Sure an ugly example of a money oriantated project. Lets not forget the sea is a powerfull thing. The QE 2 and the Oriana got damaged in heavy weather . Ok North Atlantic, but nature can turn nasty in any part of the world. We who know would avoid these new glass barges, it is only a matter of time................


----------



## Billieboy

I saw the artist's impression of this boat(?) when repairing Norway in Hamburg in '86-7. At least the owners did what they said, in getting the numbers of passengers afloat!


----------

